# trailwork boot recomendations



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

i'm in need of a new pair of boots for trailwork. i was previously using a pair of north face chalkats, but they've been sent back for warranty and it's taking forever. they are kinda hot in the summer months and don't have a steel toe, which i like with all the rock work i do. but without them i'm back to really crappy boots and i need something better.

my main concerns are:

1. comfort
2. durability
3. safety
4. waterproof (would be nice)

i'm in the bike industry and am used to spending money for good gear, so price really doesn't make it on that list untill you hit $250 or so.


----------



## Spud 395 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just get a pair of high end work boots, you wont beat them for trail work, have your 1-4 in there and save you a bomb as well.
You get what you pay for, which sometimes means a label 

A good strong, comfy, steel toe work boot to be had here from 40-60 euro, not sure what that is in dollars but a hell of a lot less than 250


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Not for you bighitdon or most other people either. I'm almost blind and I use "deck shoes" so I can "see" the tread with my feet. Not very safe, it's almost like working in your bare feet, but I can tell if it's dime or a penny that I've stepped on. They'll dry out in 10 minutes in the sun. I just have to be very careful when doing rock work. A very wide stance.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

A couples brands offer Goretex w/ steel cap. Goretex offer breathability and impermeability. Steel cap give you all the protection you need. Most of the one I found comes with Vibram sole, which is excellent. Main advantage: they are way lighter than reguler work boot.Weight barely more than a reguler hiking boot. They usually goes for around 180-220$ CDN in Eastern Canada. Price may vary in your area.


----------



## LititzDude (Apr 3, 2004)

Asolo GTX


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*I like any cheap full leather boot.*

I suppose I should have a steel toe. For me the main thing is full leather to keep the dust and dirt out. Dust has a way of filtering through mesh type uppers which leads to blisters, socks that always feel dirty.....


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

*Consider Danner*

Consider Danner boots. Super high-quality. They make good boots on both sides of the work/recreation line so they have some really hikeable steel toe boots.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

to the OP for me down here in Australia if you're not prepared to spend $250 - $300 or more for a gr8 pair of steel cap, full leather, 3/4 army work boots that are water proof then you may as well wear sandles

anything south of $250 to me is utter rubbish, 

NEVER COMPROMISE YOUR FOOT PROTECTION!


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Two pairs of boots. The hiking boot of your choice for scouting and checking those off camber slopes where a steel toe gets to be a pain in the arse. 

Second pair is the steel toe for actual workdays.


----------



## Chips n Beer (Sep 14, 2008)

Whites Lace-To-Toe Smoke Jumper
http://www.whitesboots.com/store/Whites_Boots.php


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Doc Martens. Very light and comfortable, well made.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

Do you ever use a chain saw? If so, consider these:

http://www.stihlusa.com/apparel/leather-logger-boots.html

They are comfortable, fairly waterproof if treated properly, have steel toes and can take a beating. The Kevlar armor could save your foot in a saw accident.

They are not light and cool. I paid about $200 three years ago.

Walt


----------



## skunkty14 (Jan 7, 2005)

For real work boots nothing beats a good pair of Red Wings in my book. Pay to play for sure but they last and last. Most dealers will give you a discount on a new pair if you "trade in" your thrashed pair I believe.

For all purpose workers I have a pair of 12" toed loggers. Not for hiking around, but toe will save your foot and height will provide ankle protection when you drop that rock you were carrying.

For scouting I'll stick to my trail runners or my Asolo hikers.


----------



## patriot22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like my Wolverine 6" steel toes just fine. After a couple years the only problem has been a couple of rips on the tread (superglue puts em back) and a slash from someone's machete down to the steel in the toe. 

I've seen them for $45 on Black Friday, usually closer to $90. I'll be picking up a new pair if I see them for under $50.


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks guys, i'll admit i hadn't expected any responses to actually exceed the $250 barrier, but those white boots look nice!


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

bighitdon said:


> thanks guys, i'll admit i hadn't expected any responses to actually exceed the $250 barrier, but those white boots look nice!


I had a bunch of friends in college that worked fire crew in the summer, and they were all into White boots. They did mention the break in period was a little rough on the feet. They referred to it as "white bite".


----------



## supercub (May 5, 2008)

bighitdon said:


> thanks guys, i'll admit i hadn't expected any responses to actually exceed the $250 barrier, but those white boots look nice!


The Whites and the guys that used to work for him that are making boots are the only choice for work boots. They are rebuildable so when you buy a new pair of boots yearly or every other year the Whites will pay for themselves that way.

I prefer to think of it as in terms of payoff for well taken care of feet. Whites are custom fitted and offer unparalleled support which you will notice after spending all day in a pair of off the shelf boots. Standing on shovels is improved by the burly vibram sole stiff last and the higher heal that grips when you really need to hang on. If I were to go back to work doing construction or landscaping I would replace the pair that was stolen from my truck. I don't remember the break in period to last more than a week just a few blisters and hot spots.

If 500.00 boos are out of line look at copies, I have a Danner boot that is a rough copy and they work decently, are repairable by a good cobbler. also look into military issue boots. some of the newer ones I've seen look alot loike the smokejumpers w/o the good heal.

i agree with the two shoe method I prefer to hike moderate distance in trail runners.

here are som e of the copycats
http://drewsboots.com/firelogg.htm
http://www.nicksboots.com/ think they are a spinoff of white employees


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

LititzDude said:


> Asolo GTX


These are what I wear. Asolo Fugitive GTX. I got tired of my cheap work boots that I wore before. When you walk a few miles during the day, it can really put a lot of strain on your body if you don't have supportive shoe. I need all the help I can get with my bad knees. Even had the arches in my feet get strained/fall with the cheap boots last year. I had to go home early and couldn't walk well for a week. That experience convinced me to spend the cash on something better.

The Asolos aren't cheap, but they keep my feet comfy and you can find good prices online. They allow me to work all day without needing to sit and take breaks. Some days I get them so muddy that you can't even tell if I am wearing shoes or not. Hit them with a hose and a nylon brush, and they look brand new again.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm really liking the Blundstone BL500 boots these days:

http://www.sugarriveroutfitters.com/subcategory.asp?brand=blundstone&wgi=1&wsgi=337


----------



## danjmeyers (Mar 15, 2009)

*Redwings!*

trail building in hiking boots is like taking your cyclocross on the slickrock trail. Dollar for dollar nothing beats redwings, they are an investment, not a purchase. White as recommended above are great but I hate the high heel they all have.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

If you haven't tried on a pair of Thorogood's you should check them out. Very comfortable, light, good support and the leather is so soft you can almost roll the boot up into a ball. I'm hard on boots, I've never had a pair last a year at my job, until I bought my Thorogood's. They still look and wear great with 18 months on them.


----------



## BigWheel28 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just buy a pair of DANNER boots and forget about everything else.

By far the best boot makers on the planet!

tons of seelction- i like the outdoor all terrain boots:
http://www.danner.com/category/outdoor+boots/all+terrain.do


----------



## verdyhuffyatb (Apr 12, 2009)

+1 on danner
but if i had the money the wesco firestormer also made in oregon are just bout perfect
made for wild fire guys they have a shank and with/without steel toe, would last a lifetime as they can be re built.


----------

